# kurt vonnegut?



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

so i've read slaughter house five. a few times. loved it.

I wanna read more but damn that man has written a lot of books! too many to choose from.

I'm looking for vonnegut specific book suggestions. anyone?

I'm gonna make a "will read" list here once I'm done my current book and follow it. next is vonnegut so help me out people!


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 3, 2009)

Honestly, just read all of them.
If I HAD to choose, though, I'd say Slapstick, Cat's Cradle, and Galapagos.
... but then I'd say the rest.

Or, you can go by his own grading of his work:
Player Piano: B
The Sirens of Titan: A
Mother Night: A
Cat's Cradle: A-plus
God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater: A
Slaughterhouse-Five: A-plus
Welcome to the Monkey House: B-minus
Happy Birthday, Wanda June: D
Breakfast of Champions: C
Slapstick: D
Jailbird: A
Palm Sunday: C


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

ha oh that's clever. seems like it's only downhill after S-five. darn. cat's cradle it is.


----------



## john1158 (Aug 4, 2009)

i just read Player Piano witch i really liked and i just started Breakfast of Champions last night.....


----------



## Gudj (Aug 12, 2009)

I've only read Cats Cradle and I recommend it.
My type of humor.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 12, 2009)

Breakfast of Champions is my all time favorite, but Slapstick is really good as well. Player Piano is awesome in a totally different way then the rest of his books, and I'm a sucker for reading about revolution, even if it fails.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

i started to read slaughterhouse five but never finished it....eh....thought it was alright. maybe it gets better at the end.
just watched a movie last night (based on a book by vonnegut) about an american that poses as a natzi to spy on the germans....was pretty good.


----------

